# The new Gegard Mousasi vs Jon Jones



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Gegard Mousasi we know he is one the best strikers in MMA, has a great ground game and has great killer instinct with many first round wins. He has held the Strikeforce and Dream titles, Fought K1 bouts being a huge underdog and won decisively. Mousasi and Overeem single handedly made ignorant kickboxing fans recognise that top MMA strikers are world class. I just read on Wiki that he is also going to try out for the 2012 Olympics for Holland in boxing.

He then ran into King Mo Lawal who defeated him with wrestling. If you watch the fight Mousasi actually put a beating on King Mo off his back. He has a very active guard like Pettis.
Mousasi recently fought Ovince st preux where pundits backed Ovince because of his excellent wrestling and stated that is a weakness for Mousasi. When the fight came Mousasi put a wrestling clinic on Ovince just after training with Romanian olympic wrestlers for one training camp, cant remember where I heard this.

He has recently stated for the first time he is getting modern coaches for MMA for conditioning, weight cutting etc. I expect big improvements considering his previous MMA training is very outdated, maybe similiar to Rich Franklin back in Ufc 50/60s. MMA training has evolved leaps from that time.

I ask because on the LHW challengers, I can only see Mousasi having the tools to defeat Jones. 
Rashad and Hendo only have a very small chance for me. 

The main question is one year from now if Jon Jones is still champion how would the fight play out?


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

no

..


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

In a K1 fight, Mousasi takes it 100/100. In a BJJ match, probably 85/100. In an MMA fight... I'd say Jones by decision 100/100 (right now).

I don't think Jones would do any damage at all to Moose, but he'd definitely win in an MMA fight. Mousasi looked great against OSP in terms of wrestling improvement, but we'll see if he's still training that hard. The guy is an absolute stud but trains by fooling around a few times a week.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

I think people really underestimate Jones' grappling. His active unorthodox striking style coupled with his ridiculous reach is more than enough for any fighter in the UFC. I believe in a year from now he will still be champ. He is still a couple years from his peak so he only gets better.

I could see this match happening next year since JBJ will have cleared most, if not all of the UFC LHWs out by then.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

All the potential in the world and still young.. I think Gegard can do anything, he just has to set his priorities first.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> In a K1 fight, Mousasi takes it 100/100. In a BJJ match, probably 85/100. In an MMA fight... I'd say Jones by decision 100/100 (right now).
> 
> I don't think Jones would do any damage at all to Moose, but he'd definitely win in an MMA fight. Mousasi looked great against OSP in terms of wrestling improvement, but we'll see if he's still training that hard. The guy is an absolute stud but trains by fooling around a few times a week.


I agree with you if they fought right now apart from the BJJ bit. I would say Mousasi just edges Jones on BJJ. How many elite fighters get caught in a standing guillotine nowadays. The Machida sub was incredible. 
I actually picked Machida to win that fight by close decision. It was after that fight I thought Mousasi is the only challenger who can beat him.

Mousasi was training sub par but I believe him when he says he will train like modern day elite fighters after the OSP fight.
Imagine the guy properly equipped with a modern training camp he should instantly be a better fighter and if his wrestling has improved massively from bringing Olympic calibre in one camp then he could have GSP level improvement when he focused on wrestling. 

Also respect to you for having Saki in your Sig.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't think people realize how talented The Dream Catcher is. He poses an interesting matchup...one I'd very much like to see. I also wanted to see him vs Anderson Silva at one point. 

Meanwhile Gustaf is a legitimate threat although I don't think he's strong enough to withstand JBJ. He should be able to TKO Thiago Silva or win a UD. 

So...I think what's going to happen is this.

Either JBJ beats Rashad, Hendo, Gegard, Gustaf, Shogun x 2, Machida x 2 and cleans out the division. 

Then The Spider comes in and either defeats em or passes the torch to em.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mousasi loses this 10/10 and all because of wrestling. He'd beat the likes of Shogun and Rampage imo where he loses to the likes of Bader and perhaps even Tito.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Right now in an MMA fight, I think Jones would take it. In a couple of years who knows. You have to remember how incredibly young Jones is as well. While Mousasi is working to improve, JBJ will be steadily improving as well.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

JBJ would destroy Mousasi, there isn't even a question in my mind. Just compare their records in terms of competition and you will see the point. You can look great against non-top competition.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Jones by fatality.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mousasi has been so overrated over the years.

Does he have skills? Yea.

Will he be a top 5 LHW. No. 

His wrestling sucks. He gassed in teh 2nd round in a 5 round fight defending his title. Although he won the fight, he recently went to a draw with Jardine. He went to a decision vs. OSP. 

Jones would handle him. And handle him bad. Mousasi has a record mostly full of cans.

He is young though.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Jones will have his way with him at any stage in their careers.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

He's good but lets not over rate him that much. Jones would tear him up with his reach and his wrestling. Mousasi isn't a big LHW and Jones is huge.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Jones would use his Greco Roman wrestling to take Gegard down and beat him up with elbows until he either submits him or gets the TKO.

Gegard is a great fighter, but jones physical attributes would make it very difficult for Mousasi to really mount any type of offense. 

I still say Hendo has the best chance to beat Jones, but even that is a stretch.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I like mousasi, but the truth is he hasn't fought any top notch opponents. 

All the best LHW's are in the UFC, not much talent outside that to be real, and he's been fighting the best he can but it doesn't come close to finishing Shogun, Rampage, and Machida...Gegard, like Gustafson and Davis, need a little bit of time before they can challenge a guy like Jones at this point.

I do think that out of those 3, the best candidate to beat Jones is Gegard. Gegard to me is a very smart fighter, he will make Jones fight his fight, but you have to be careful otherwise he'll choke you unconscious :/


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mousasi is basically Shogun without the Thai Clinch and a decent set of knees. It wouldn't be enough.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Mousasi is basically Shogun without the Thai Clinch and a decent set of knees. It wouldn't be enough.


don't forget slower, not as tough and he's not very good at getting up from his back. Bonnar put up a better fight than Moussassi would, most overrated fighter there is.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Don$ukh said:


> He has recently stated for the first time he is getting modern coaches for MMA for conditioning, weight cutting etc. I expect big improvements considering his previous MMA training is very outdated, maybe similiar to Rich Franklin back in Ufc 50/60s. MMA training has evolved leaps from that time.
> 
> I ask because on the LHW challengers, I can only see Mousasi having the tools to defeat Jones.
> Rashad and Hendo only have a very small chance for me.


If he's doing one, it's likely meaning he'll be dropping to MW where he belongs.


----------



## elitemmaclothin (Feb 15, 2012)

Its not as though Mosasi doesnt have to tools to beat him, but he needs more time to get the tools a little more polished


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

rabakill said:


> don't forget slower, not as tough and he's not very good at getting up from his back. Bonnar put up a better fight than Moussassi would, most overrated fighter there is.


I don't think his particulary slower than Shogun and where did you get that toughness comparison? Mousasi hasn't been rocked before. Never been finished due to strikes before and is no slouche on his back. The problem with him is he goes to fight, not to win a contest. Hell, he did more damage on his back to King Mo than he did on top.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I like Mousasi, but I don't like the chances of a guy who fought to a draw with Jardine defeating the best LHW on Earth.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jones would win easily and I doubt Mousasi ever even contends for a title.

He's simply not that good.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I think mousasi has a better shot than any other lhw at this moment. id also like to see him fight shogun, just because it would be an insane fight.

UFC SIGN MOUSASI AND EDDIE ALVAREZ!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rabakill said:


> don't forget slower, not as tough and he's not very good at getting up from his back. Bonnar put up a better fight than Moussassi would, most overrated fighter there is.


Agreed.

Not the MT of Shogun. Not as much strength or wresting. Not the heart. And I really don't think he has the BJJ. Yea his ***** is enough to sub bums. But I truly think Shogun has a good ass guard and can at least get out of the bottom of wrestlers. Plus he went 5 round with getting beat up by Hendo. Mousasi couldn;t even go 1.5 with a guy who laid on him.

Mousasi has skills. But has a lot to prove.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Rauno said:


> I don't think his particulary slower than Shogun and where did you get that toughness comparison? Mousasi hasn't been rocked before. Never been finished due to strikes before and is no slouche on his back. The problem with him is he goes to fight, not to win a contest. Hell, he did more damage on his back to King Mo than he did on top.


He's slower mentally, Mousasi's problem is he has technical ability but he does not have the right mind to be a champ. He plods and moves his feet slowly, Shogun throws faster combos and he has the ability to pounce when he smells weakness. Gegard has all the tools but he doesn't put them together very well, it's like he'd be a good kickboxer and a good grappler but he's not an elite mma fighter. Don't get me wrong, he's a great fighter but we're talking about matching him up against JBJ who would tool him worse than he did to Bonnar.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Jones by sub round 2


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Have to agree with a few others in this thread. As much as I like the guy, I don't see Mousasi - who fought to a draw with a more than shot Keith Jardine - having any sort of chance against Jon Jones. In fact, I'd dare say that the last few fighters Jones has straight up stomped would beat Mousasi (Shogun, Machida, and perhaps even Jackson, presuming he used his wrestling).


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Mousasi has a ton of potential and is extremely talented...but he`s definitely not the guy I would pick to beat Jones. Not now at least...He went to a draw with Jardine and his last two wins are against mid-level fighters at best. I would like to see him in the UFC against a top 10 LHW.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

John8204 said:


> If he's doing one, it's likely meaning he'll be dropping to MW where he belongs.


Would love to see him drop back to MW :thumb02:


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

Mousasi is a turtle once you get him down. He does throw up alot subs, but those don't get him points. 

If they did he'd win those fights off his back when they go to dec. 

Certain fans think mentioning that is trolling (Pride fans).


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> he recently went to a draw with Jardine.


He wrecked Jardine. Only reason it went to a draw was because he was deducted a point for an upkick.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

astrallite said:


> He wrecked Jardine. Only reason it went to a draw was because he was deducted a point for an upkick.


Why did you not quote the part that said "although he won". I know he would have won, that is why I said it.

But if you can't finish Jardine at this point, you probably won't hang with the elite right now.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Gegard has gotten this far on talent alone he would be an absolute animal if he joined with a great camp, for him to be as good as he is now with a major lack of coaching is unreal.What Mousasi needs to do is move his family to U.S. join a legitimate camp and then joins the UFC,Break the so called Champs chicken legs.
LOL to all the Haters who actually think the Jardine fight means anything, Jardine got out struck 146 to 21 and Mousasi was brushing up on his ground game while having the flu.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Well there is only one way to find out if Mousasi could take out Jones, Lets judge him after his next fight!. Not talking about his skills because they are legitimate but his approach to fighting MMA. 
Mousasi under modern MMA coaches should be way better then his previous 30ish MMA fights. If he performs like a UFC champion in his next fight then without a doubt he is on course to defrone Jones. He needs to build on his already solid but not great wrestling.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Gegard is clearly one of the most naturally gifted fighters in the sport today. I was shell shocked when he described how old fashioned and out dated his training regiments are. It's pretty ridiculous how he's accomplished so much with so little. I'd really like to see him take it to the next level and reach his true potential by joining a solid gym with other world class talent.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

In the time that it has taken for me to read this thread, Jones has improved more than Gegard has in 6 months. He will never make it to Boney Jones much less beat him. You M-1 fans are crazy.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

RustyRenegade said:


> In the time that it has taken for me to read this thread, Jones has improved more than Gegard has in 6 months. He will never make it to Boney Jones much less beat him. You M-1 fans are crazy.


M-1 Fans?

Mousasi has no affiliation with M-1 anymore, he's a Strikeforce/DREAM guy.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Jon Jones kills Gegard 10 times out of 10. Standing up wise, Jones would still murder him, he is just to big and fast for Gegard.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> Jon Jones kills Gegard 10 times out of 10. Standing up wise, Jones would still murder him, he is just to big and fast for Gegard.


Mousasi is the better stand up fighter and would put a clinic on Bones,Mo has one of the best chins in the business and has never been koed so after completely making Jones look like a joke on the feet i got Mousasi arm bar Round 1. Talk to me after the fight :thumbsup:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Mousasi is the better stand up fighter and would put a clinic on Bones,Mo has one of the best chins in the business and has never been koed so after completely making Jones look like a joke on the feet i got Mousasi arm bar Round 1. Talk to me after the fight :thumbsup:


I hate to burst your bubble but on paper you can say gegard can do that but facts are. 

Machida,shogun,Rampage,Vera could not touch him, i doubt Gegard would beat shogun or machida in a stand up war. King mo has not really fought anyone relevant aside from gegard and he did did his ass kicked by Rafael Cavalcante.

As good as Gegard is where talking about a guy who was struggling to put away Keith Jardine not even a year and a half ago. Jon Jones is beating elite fighters and is not breaking a sweat.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but on paper you can say gegard can do that but facts are.
> 
> Machida,shogun,Rampage,Vera could not touch him, i doubt Gegard would beat shogun or machida in a stand up war. King mo has not really fought anyone relevant aside from gegard and he did did his ass kicked by Rafael Cavalcante.
> 
> As good as Gegard is where talking about a guy who was struggling to put away Keith Jardine not even a year and a half ago. Jon Jones is beating elite fighters and is not breaking a sweat.


All fights start standing, Jones recently has shown he is willing to stand and find his opponents weakness. Jones has shown he is world class with intelligent use of his reach and judging the striking range.

Mousasi is a whole level above Jones in striking. Mousasi has been in there with Kyotaro who has some of the best standup not in MMA but the world. Mousasi beat him outright.
Jones beating Mousasi 8/10 can understand because of the wrestling but 10/10 is absurd.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Don$ukh said:


> All fights start standing, Jones recently has shown he is willing to stand and find his opponents weakness. Jones has shown he is world class with intelligent use of his reach and judging the striking range.
> 
> Mousasi is a whole level above Jones in striking. Mousasi has been in there with Kyotaro who has some of the best standup not in MMA but the world. Mousasi beat him outright.
> Jones beating Mousasi 8/10 can understand because of the wrestling but 10/10 is absurd.


I'll stick with 10/10 for jones, Gegard is good but Jones is on another level. Jones would take him down at will and elbow him to death. In the stand up game I have seen Gegard getting hit, with a 8 inch reach advantage and his out of the box striking he would easily beat gegard. Hell Shogun and Machida are better technical strikers than Jones and look what happen. 

Jones in a mma match will beat Gegard easily, you guys can say he is the better striker, but guys who i think are better strikers than gegard (machida,shogun) all have fallen to jones. Gegard has been beating cans or wash up fighters for years.Until he faces dudes like rampage,Thaigo silva,machida,shogun, i'll stick to jones will beat him 10 times out of 10. King mo on the other hand i think would lose to Jones, but has a better chance than gegard.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Shogun is not a better striking than Mousasi lol. He's been tooled standing before and was forced to go for takedowns against Lil Nog and Hendo while Mousasi has never lost standing in K-1 or MMA.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

What is this "new" Mousasi we speak of?

He has been overrated his whole career.


----------

